# Ford 550 backhoe



## shk (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello, I have a ford 550 backhoe and I can not identify the manufacturing codes.

on the right side of the engine below the injector pump I found the following data:

XA
60N05
0m64

in the middle of the engine block is 4.4 NW

on the left side of the motor HN2 0k04

Someone can help me?


----------



## shk (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy shk, welcome to the forum.

The numbers you need to find are stamped into the metal on a flat spot just above and behind the starter. They may be obscured by dirt, paint, rust, corrosion, etc. Use a wire brush if necessary to clean them up where you can read them. There should be 3 sets of numbers: Model, Mfg. Code, Serial Number. The model number should start with DF1 or DF2.

Great picture by the way. Please register your tractor on the forum


----------



## shk (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello, I finally found the flat part behind starter motor. the flat part is just under the fuel tank.

DF211k
OL11
B383135

then I post more photos of the services I have done.

greetings from northern portugal.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ok shk, here's my translation of your tractor's numbers:

*Model DF211K* - Ford 550 Industrial flat deck tractor. TLB (tractor/loader/backhoe). Diesel engine, no PTO, 6x4 speed manual reversing transmission.

*Date of Mfg. Code 0L11* - The zero should be a 6,7, or 8 because the tractor was manufactured 1976-1977-1978. Check this number again. The code 0L11 would interpret as November 11, 1980.

*S/N B383135* - Made in Basildon, England.


----------



## shk (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello, the tractor has the 1982 registration date. It is registered as a farm.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK, the November 11, 1980 manufacture date may be correct. Thanks.


----------



## LarryD777 (Sep 13, 2021)

shk said:


> Hello, I have a ford 550 backhoe and I can not identify the manufacturing codes.
> 
> on the right side of the engine below the injector pump I found the following data:
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryD777 (Sep 13, 2021)

Just purchased for a Ford 550 backhoe 1978
FUEL INJECTOR INJECTION PUMP FOR PART 3833F390 D0NN9A543K D6NN9A543G D6NN9A543GR | eBay 
check for compatibility with numbers stamped on old pump


----------

